# Average Hours



## Dream Baby (Jun 15, 2021)

So I realize average hours changes.

However how far back is this calculated?

Does it reset in January?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 15, 2021)

It does not reset. I think it is a rollingv12 months


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2021)

weeks that you do not work any hours or redeem any vacay/sick time do not count. idk how that factors in to the 12mo rolling


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jun 18, 2021)

It is a rolling 12-month average, but in order to qualify for certain TM benefits (i.e. vacation accrual), your average hours must be at the minimum threshold at the point in the year when they calculate benefits eligibility (which I believe is the end of January). If you're below the minimum number of hours at that point, you will have to wait until the following year for when they calculate benefits eligibility again, regardless of how your average hours change throughout the year.

Case in point: At the end of January 2018, I was averaging 19 hours. Minimum to accrue paid vacation is 20. Even though my average increased to above 20 within a few weeks, I had to wait until April 2019 to start accruing vacation again, based on where my average hours were at the end of January 2019. At least that's how it was explained to me when I called the HROC at the time.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 18, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> It is a rolling 12-month average, but in order to qualify for certain TM benefits (i.e. vacation accrual), your average hours must be at the minimum threshold at the point in the year when they calculate benefits eligibility (which I believe is the end of January). If you're below the minimum number of hours at that point, you will have to wait until the following year for when they calculate benefits eligibility again, regardless of how your average hours change throughout the year.
> 
> Case in point: At the end of January 2018, I was averaging 19 hours. Minimum to accrue paid vacation is 20. Even though my average increased to above 20 within a few weeks, I had to wait until April 2019 to start accruing vacation again, based on where my average hours were at the end of January 2019. At least that's how it was explained to me when I called the HROC at the time.


I never realized vacation accrual stops if you drop hours.

Then again I never realized that my vacation accrual rate increases at five years because Target isn't good at communicating anything.


----------



## NightHuntress (Jun 18, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I never realized vacation accrual stops if you drop hours.
> 
> Then again I never realized that my vacation accrual rate increases at five years because Target isn't good at communicating anything.


Information like this can easily be found on the target Pay and  benefits website


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jun 18, 2021)

It's not that easy to find, as I just found out. But the answer is "average hours are based on the previous 12 months" (rolling average).


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 19, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> It's not that easy to find, as I just found out. But the answer is "average hours are based on the previous 12 months" (rolling average).


It is not easy to find or to understand.  When it came time for benefits this year I learned that there is a cut off date to determine eligibility and that date is not the same as the day you have to sign up for benefits.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 19, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> It is a rolling 12-month average, but in order to qualify for certain TM benefits (i.e. vacation accrual), your average hours must be at the minimum threshold at the point in the year when they calculate benefits eligibility (which I believe is the end of January). If you're below the minimum number of hours at that point, you will have to wait until the following year for when they calculate benefits eligibility again, regardless of how your average hours change throughout the year.
> 
> Case in point: At the end of January 2018, I was averaging 19 hours. Minimum to accrue paid vacation is 20. Even though my average increased to above 20 within a few weeks, I had to wait until April 2019 to start accruing vacation again, based on where my average hours were at the end of January 2019. At least that's how it was explained to me when I called the HROC at the time.


It’s actually the end of December for benefits calculation.


----------

